# Ranger 800xp breaking rear axles



## hookman24

I have a 2012 polaris ranger 800xp and put a SATV 6" lift with 30" outback max tires.. kit came with rhino axles... I love the lift but keep breaking rear inner cv joints.. Rear camber is 0° and have also put limit straps to limit extended travel... The axles break with no effort and have let them break in ... any ideas appriciated ... I have sent pic to SATV and consulted them but they say everything looks good... pulling my hair out and have changed 4 axles... :flames:


----------



## J2!

It's the rhino axles. Mine has been doing the same thing and also a buddy of mine too. The rhinos are hit and miss you might get a good one out of every ten axles. I'm done with them myself, fixing to put Turner Eagle level 2's in mine and be done with it. Plus if for some reason I do break a Turner they just send me a new one, unlike the $50 you have to pay every time one of these piece of crap Rhinos break. I honestly don't think they are much better than stock axles if any. I am breaking the inner cv's on mine too, seems like one every time I go somewhere. Broke one at Mud Nats that I JUST PUT IN before I left. Had maybe 5 miles on it and it broke just backing up at camp, not even riding. If you haven't ever looked at the turners go check them out, their cups and cv's are designed alot better. I know they're expensive but from what I have heard they are the chit !!


----------



## hookman24

I like the Turners but kinda worried that they be too strong and end up breaking diffs... If I break a axle from doing something I shouldn't be doing I can handle that but turning around in the yard that's BS... I ordered a set of rears from cobra ... I have heard good things about their axles and their customer service.. If I have trouble with the. Cobras then I'll order Turners... the front 2 rhinos are holding great with zero complaints, actually broke both rear axles and exploded front diff at Mud Nats ..

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------

I replaced front diff with one from Boogers Toxic Toys in Arkansas... Super Strong but lots of $$$$


----------



## J2!

I've had some cobras in mine and they were great. WAY better than these rhinos. Yeah I was kinda worried about diffs too after I put the turners in but the chance of me tearing up a diff "every" time I ride is alot less than me breaking axles every time I go somwhere.


----------



## hookman24

Common sense goes along way!!!

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

Thank you for responding to my thread... I was feeling like the lone ranger... SATV told me I was the only one having this problem...


----------



## J2!

Nah you definitely ain't the only one. I have always had GREAT customer service from them and very fast shipping. I also have one of their power steering kits that has been great but their axles have gone to crap not to mention the crappy boots that they have had from day one. Talking to turner they were very knowlegeable and helpful on the phone so hopefully they keep it up even after I buy them. Good customer service goes a long way with me. Lol


----------



## hookman24

Yes their service is amazing and they are making them up no problem... just I'm wearing the bolts out putting axles in and taking them out.. Cobras will be here tmara and i'll keep you posted on there performance... I also put a duraclutch in mine and you would not believe the diffrence... you will not burn a belt cause the belt is always engaged... has a centrifugal clutch built in like a go kart clutch... perfect for climbing and mud riding, trail riding... also engine braking...


----------



## J2!

Where is Vernon ?? I'm in Deatsville which is right by Prattville just north of Montgomery. We are having a big ride at Boggs on the 4th of July you should come ride with us, gonna see how these Turners do that weekend. LOL I have three spots reserved with one still available if you are interested in coming to ride.


----------



## hookman24

I live in North alabama bout 30 miles from Columbus mississippi and 65 miles from Tuscaloosa... I been wanting to go to Boggs but I have kin from Ohio coming down on the 4th.. if it wasn't for that I'd be there... maybe we can get up some other time.. we have a awesome atv park in Houston mississippi called Mud Slangers and another in Cullman alabama called Stony Lonesome... they have it all hills mud mx tracks... if you intrested and wanna drive a spell let me know they are a blast


----------



## gpinjason

You're not alone... I've heard lots of complaints about Rhino axles.. main reason I have left my Ranger on stock suspension for this long... I like to ride, not break stuff.. LOL If I can't go through it, I don't need to be on that trail anyway..


----------



## rmax

Broke 3 rhinos on the last ride


----------



## hookman24

I got Cobras in wednesday and they are slightly bigger that SATV ones.. Boots are softer .. Got them installed and called some buddies up and set out riding at 3pm .. We rode till 9 that night and I was not easy on the Danger Ranger buy no means... I even pulled out a Commander down to the frame... We rode in creek with water up to steering wheel, high hill climbing up washed out trails and had to run bout 5 miles flat out down hwy... No problems what so ever!!! I was so happy.... I did stop and check the axles several times to see how hot they were getting... only time they were getting so hot I couldn't keep my hand on the was after the 5 mile trek back at full throttle... I was impressed.... got home and we're checking them out and noticed I had punctured a boot... that was my fault... call and talked t Jaime at Cobra and has got me one coming.... I looked these axles over good when they came in and it has "Interprarts HK" stamped on outer cv... looked this up on Internet and is a company in china so I don't think this is homemade in houston... I do not care, they held up awesome and Cobra axles are the bomb in my book right now


----------

